
Using your laptop to compute PageRank for millions of webpages - hhm
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=523
======
Jasber
Interesting video lectures from this guy on PageRank:

<http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=509>

<http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=520>

------
known
Open source implementation of PageRank

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=323461>

